# Favorite Christmas FO



## madison (Oct 6, 2018)

I am looking for new Christmas FO to use in my soap, what do you use that really smells good, no acceleration or discoloring, please?
Thank you.


----------



## madison (Oct 7, 2018)

I really hope to have some replies. I learned that my youngest step daughter who is in the army will be back at the end of December and she'll be here for Christmas. She got married before she left on her mission. I want to make her, her husband, and his family gift packs with soap in them and mail it to them, so I don't have much time to experiment with new things. She knows all my old stuff  I usually use, I want to send her something new. I appreciate sharing your thoughts with me.
Thank you.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 7, 2018)

Winter Wonderland from Nurture Soap - the same as Snow Witch which was Mad Oils fragrance before they became Mad Micas and no longer carry FOs - is my favorite. I love it all year long and it behaves very well. Snow Witch is now being sold by a company in Arizona, who has all the Mad Oils FOs. Or did. Sugared Spruce from WSP is very nice, but will discolor some. I haven’t used it yet but OOB I like Frosted Birch and Juniper (WSP). Three Wise Men is also good, and Peppermint Stick (both WSP) are ones that I have used for the first time this year and seem to be sticking very well.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 8, 2018)

Here are some links for more scents/ideas
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/christmas-scents.38402/
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/what-are-your-fav-fall-xmas-scents.29353/
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/naughty-or-nice-a-christmas-soap.11734/
Project Ideas
https://www.soapqueen.com/tag/christmas/


----------



## madison (Oct 8, 2018)

dibbles said:


> Winter Wonderland from Nurture Soap - the same as Snow Witch which was Mad Oils fragrance before they became Mad Micas and no longer carry FOs - is my favorite. I love it all year long and it behaves very well. Snow Witch is now being sold by a company in Arizona, who has all the Mad Oils FOs. Or did. Sugared Spruce from WSP is very nice, but will discolor some. I haven’t used it yet but OOB I like Frosted Birch and Juniper (WSP). Three Wise Men is also good, and Peppermint Stick (both WSP) are ones that I have used for the first time this year and seem to be sticking very well.



Thank you dibbles, it's very kind of you to share.



Zany_in_CO said:


> Here are some links for more scents/ideas
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/christmas-scents.38402/
> 
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/what-are-your-fav-fall-xmas-scents.29353/
> ...


 Thank you Zany, I'll go through them.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 9, 2018)

dibbles said:


> ...Snow Witch which was Mad Oils fragrance before they became Mad Micas and no longer carry FOs - is my favorite. I love it all year long and it behaves very well. Snow Witch is now being sold by a company in Arizona, who has all the Mad Oils FOs.


It's now called Arizona Mad Oils. Here's a link:
https://arizona-mad-oils.com/collections/all?sort_by=best-selling
https://arizona-mad-oils.com/collections/all


----------



## madison (Oct 9, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> It's now called Arizona Mad Oils. Here's a link:
> https://arizona-mad-oils.com/collections/all?sort_by=best-selling


Thank you, I was going to ask dibbles about it.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 9, 2018)

Snow Witch is excellent. haven't tried the Nurture version. I also like peppermint with a red swirl.


----------



## madison (Oct 9, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> Snow Witch is excellent. haven't tried the Nurture version. I also like peppermint with a red swirl.


Who is your supplier for Snow Witch, please?


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 9, 2018)

I got mine from Mad Oils. I have heard from posters who have used both that Nurture's version is just as good.


----------



## madison (Oct 9, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> I got mine from Mad Oils. I have heard from posters who have used both that Nurture's version is just as good.


Thank you.


----------



## mommycarlson (Oct 9, 2018)

Winter Wonderland from Nurture is just as good as Snow Witch, I've used both.

From RE:
Alpine Frost
Aspen Winter
Christmas Cheer
Christmas Tree Garland
Snow Covered Pines
Mittens and Mistletoe

Nurture:
Comfort and Joy (absolute WOW)
Jack Frost

WSP - CC
Cinnamon Candies

Those are the ones I can list off right now quickly.  Good luck!  All of the above did not accelerate, rice or discolor!  YMMV


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 9, 2018)

List of Brambleberry's Water white (totally non discoloring) fragrances:
https://brambleberry.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/200512240-Water-White-Fragrances-

Nuture's Perfect Performs - no (or very little) acceleration or discoloration.
https://nurturesoap.com/collections/perfect-performers


----------



## dibbles (Oct 9, 2018)

I have used both Snow Witch and Winter Wonderland, which I ordered before the last of my Snow Witch was used up to compare. There is no difference that I can tell between the two.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 9, 2018)

Brambleberrys cranberry chutney is wonderful, fruity and a little spicy. Behaves well, everyone likes it.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 9, 2018)

dibbles said:


> Winter Wonderland from Nurture Soap - the same as Snow Witch which was Mad Oils fragrance before they became Mad Micas and no longer carry FOs - is my favorite. I love it all year long and it behaves very well. Snow Witch is now being sold by a company in Arizona, who has all the Mad Oils FOs. Or did. Sugared Spruce from WSP is very nice, but will discolor some. I haven’t used it yet but OOB I like Frosted Birch and Juniper (WSP). Three Wise Men is also good, and Peppermint Stick (both WSP) are ones that I have used for the first time this year and seem to be sticking very well.



I haven't soaped Frosted Birch and Juniper, but I do have a large bottle of it waiting. However, for the past 2 years I have ordered it from a soap maker and can tell you that the scent sticks well with only a bit of fading. The scent loses just a touch of the sharp freshness you get out of bottle but is fantastic in soap. I actually leave the bar sitting around my bedroom for months so I can enjoy it!


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 9, 2018)

I really do not do any Holiday fragrances although this year thought I might Santa's Pipe. Problem is, holiday fragrances never or very seldom sell for me... It might be because my big holiday market I have been attending for quite a few years and have regulars that come to stock up on favorites. So I will probably pour the Santa's Pipe although I hate it OOB, and Sugared Spruce


----------



## dibbles (Oct 9, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> I really do not do any Holiday fragrances although this year thought I might Santa's Pipe. Problem is, holiday fragrances never or very seldom sell for me... It might be because my big holiday market I have been attending for quite a few years and have regulars that come to stock up on favorites. So I will probably pour the Santa's Pipe although I hate it OOB, and Sugared Spruce


Sugared Spruce is quite nice and sticks very well. But, that is the kind of scent I tend to gravitate to. I would use it year round. I've never smelled Santa's Pipe - hope you like it better in soap.


----------



## madison (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate all your feedback, it's very helpful.
mommycarlson
May I ask please, which supplier is RE.


----------



## amd (Oct 11, 2018)

WSP Sparkling Snowflake. It's not a real "christmas" scent, but more of a winter scent. To me it smells just like South Dakota in the winter. It behaves super well and no discoloration, and it sticks at .5 oz PPO. I haven't used it at 1oz PPO yet, wondering if I need to.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 11, 2018)

madison said:


> Thanks everyone, I appreciate all your feedback, it's very helpful.
> mommycarlson
> May I ask please, which supplier is RE.



RE = Rustic Escentuals.


----------



## madison (Oct 11, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> RE = Rustic Escentuals.


Thank you, I missed it.


----------



## mommycarlson (Oct 12, 2018)

thanks for answering for me dixiedragon, I missed that question!


----------



## Suzy Knight (Oct 12, 2018)

madison said:


> I am looking for new Christmas FO to use in my soap, what do you use that really smells good, no acceleration or discoloring, please?
> Thank you.


Dickens Christmas from bulk apothecary is great.


----------



## madison (Oct 12, 2018)

Suzy Knight said:


> Dickens Christmas from bulk apothecary is great.



Thank you,  I like to try their products but the shipping is very expensive for my location.



amd said:


> WSP Sparkling Snowflake. It's not a real "christmas" scent, but more of a winter scent. To me it smells just like South Dakota in the winter. It behaves super well and no discoloration, and it sticks at .5 oz PPO. I haven't used it at 1oz PPO yet, wondering if I need to.


 Thank you amd, I like to try it.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 13, 2018)

One of kids favorites for Christmas is Elf sweat.   I usually use it on MP and jelly soap, but it has good reviews for CP.    "  *Soap* (Cold Process Results) Handles well, no ricing, no acceleration, no separation, discolors to a light beige.  Strong scent retention.
"


----------



## HobbyMom (Oct 15, 2018)

I found a really interesting one today on sale at IndigoFragrance called Christmas Wishes. I have not tried it yet but the shipping was very cheap so a snagged a bunch of different fall and winter scents to try.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 16, 2018)

HobbyMom said:


> IndigoFragrance called Christmas Wishes..


Thanks for the heads up. Shipping is from Wisconsin. Here's a link:
https://www.indigofragrance.com/item_297/Christmas-Wishes-Fragrance-Oil.htm


----------



## madison (Oct 24, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> One of kids favorites for Christmas is Elf sweat.   I usually use it on MP and jelly soap, but it has good reviews for CP.    "  *Soap* (Cold Process Results) Handles well, no ricing, no acceleration, no separation, discolors to a light beige.  Strong scent retention.
> "


 Thank you, I just saw your reply. I have another list of FO to order soon, who is the supplier please?


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 24, 2018)

I am liking Autumn Leaves for California Candle Supply. It has some great apple undertones which I am really loving. Not discoloration or acceleration and is holding well. Everytime I pass my rack I have to pick one up and smell it


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 24, 2018)

I have Autumn Leaves from Bubbles 'N Lights - yes they are out of business but Candle Supply has most of those scents....  It is a Favorite of mine.

Edit, Thanks @cmzaha I now have to widdle out all the FO's I just put in the cart....  of course Autumn Leaves is in there with 2 bottles


----------



## lsg (Oct 24, 2018)

2 parts Exotic Coconut FO to 1 part peppermint EO.  Makes a great winter blend, but coconut is known to discolor.  I use vanilla color stabilizer with this blend.


----------



## madison (Oct 24, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> I am liking Autumn Leaves for California Candle Supply. It has some great apple undertones which I am really loving. Not discoloration or acceleration and is holding well. Everytime I pass my rack I have to pick one up and smell it



 I am already in love with the new FO you used in the soap you sent me, I didn't buy from CCS yet, I'll sure add this one and order from them soon. Thank you Carolyne, I appreciate that.



lsg said:


> 2 parts Exotic Coconut FO to 1 part peppermint EO.  Makes a great winter blend, but coconut is known to discolor.  I use vanilla color stabilizer with this blend.


I feel I love this blend already, I should try it. Where do you get you Exotic Coconut FO and peppermint EO, please?
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lsg (Oct 24, 2018)

I got my Exotic Coconut FO from Wholesale Supplies Plus.  You can get peppermint EO there, too.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 24, 2018)

madison said:


> Thank you, I just saw your reply. I have another list of FO to order soon, who is the supplier please?


Not Sunrise Arts... but if you click on "Elf Sweat" in her post it takes you right to the FO at Nature's Garden. Cool, hunh?


----------



## madison (Oct 24, 2018)

lsg said:


> I got my Exotic Coconut FO from Wholesale Supplies Plus.  You can get peppermint EO there, too.


Thank you, added to the list to order.



Zany_in_CO said:


> Not Sunrise Arts... but if you click on "Elf Sweat" in her post it takes you right to the FO at Nature's Garden. Cool, hunh?



yes, cool.  Thank you, I missed it.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 25, 2018)

Note that Elf Sweat has a Very low Usage rate...


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 25, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> I have Autumn Leaves from Bubbles 'N Lights - yes they are out of business but Candle Supply has most of those scents....  It is a Favorite of mine.
> 
> Edit, Thanks @cmzaha I now have to widdle out all the FO's I just put in the cart....  of course Autumn Leaves is in there with 2 bottles


If you are ordering from Cal Candle let me know what you are going to buy. I have tested quite a few of his fo's in soap and some do not hold at all. His Lavender is one that will fade to zero


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks, it was just the Autumn Leaves.  BCN does not carry it anymore and I bought from someone else.  It is just not the same


----------



## madison (Oct 25, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Note that Elf Sweat has a Very low Usage rate...


That's good to know, I haven't used it before. How low the usage rate is, please?


----------



## madison (Oct 25, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> If you are ordering from Cal Candle let me know what you are going to buy. I have tested quite a few of his fo's in soap and some do not hold at all. His Lavender is one that will fade to zero


 I remember you mentioned the lavander  to me before, what are the other ones that fade, please?



madison said:


> I am already in love with the new FO you used in the soap you sent me, I didn't buy from CCS yet, I'll sure add this one and order from them soon. Thank you Carolyne, I appreciate that.
> 
> I forgot to mention that FO is caramel tobacco, I am not a fan of caramel scents but this one is very nice, it faded a little  over 6 weeks.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 25, 2018)

madison said:


> That's good to know, I haven't used it before. How low the usage rate is, please?


https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/elf-sweat-fragrance-oil


----------

